
The Mess We're In (2014) [video] - tosh
https://youtube.com/watch?v=lKXe3HUG2l4
======
emmanueloga_
Unison directly implements the idea Joe Armstrong was talking about right? [1]
("use hashes instead of names").

1: [https://www.unisonweb.org/docs/tour#%F0%9F%A7%A0-the-big-
tec...](https://www.unisonweb.org/docs/tour#%F0%9F%A7%A0-the-big-technical-
idea)

------
dang
The mess we were in at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8342755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8342755)

------
CKN23-ARIN
RIP Joe Armstrong

